
Most scientists now reject the idea that the first Americans came by land - fishcolorbrick
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/11/majority-of-scientists-now-agree-that-humans-came-to-the-americas-by-boat/
======
timonoko
First Americans came by boat (from Finland): [http://www.paabo.ca/uirala/ui-
ra-la.html](http://www.paabo.ca/uirala/ui-ra-la.html)

